# And interesting observation......



## nononono (Mar 21, 2018)

*The picture below is an aerial view of the Austin Bombing suspects vehicle...
They ( The FBI and ATF ) claim he blew himself up when he went into the
ditch.
Any explosive powerful enough to kill an occupant inside a vehicle with the 
windows rolled up, would instantaneously pressurize the interior and explode the windows outward/if not shatter them. The front window is intact, as is the passenger rear window.....the passenger front looks as if the window was breached with an object directing the material inward....(Possibly an Officer's baton. ) As does the right rear quarter window behind the rear door... Look at the impact damage at the right front of the vehicle, that is from a hard impact...like an Officers vehicle was in front and the van pipped the vehicle into the forward vehicle to stop any further travel.
There's more to this incident than we will ever know....just like the Las Vegas shooter.  Almost all of his social media has been scrubbed, except for some 2012 Community College type essays that look conspicuously odd for a 17/18 year old. Nothing is adding up to why** this particular individual would do those horrific acts....*
















*‘He’s Not A Psychopath,’ Says Friend Of Austin Bombings Suspect*

Authorities say Mark Anthony Conditt, the man suspected in the recent series of deadly Austin-area bombings, *died in a blast that he intentionally triggered as police closed in on him Wednesday.*

Questions now turn to Conditt’s background and what drove his killing spree.

A friend of the suspect, Jeremiah Jensen, describes Conditt as shy, smart and thoughtful. Jensen attended church with Conditt and says he was “pretty good friends” with him in 2012 and 2013. Jensen says Conditt never exhibited tendencies that made him think he’d be “capable of something like this.”

Austin, Texas had been on edge for nearly a month after a series of five bombings — which authorities believed were connected — killed two and injured several others.

“When I met Mark, he was pretty rough around the edges, came off as dominant, pugnacious in nature,” Jensen told NPR member station KERA, where he was once an intern. But after getting to know him, Jensen says, “he started to soften, I really started to see him bloom. … I always thought he was going to bloom into a productive person.”

Jensen chalked Conditt’s shyness up to homeschooling — they were part of the same homeschool community and Jensen says many “homeschool kids” he knew struggled to make friends and socialize with people outside their immediate families.

“He was a deep thinker, very smart guy. I just think a lot of people didn’t understand him,” Jensen, who last saw Conditt around four years ago, says.

“Four or five years ago, this was not Mark. Mark was funny and happy for the most part. … He was an intense person and could be hard to love but he was a person. He was alive.”

Jensen remembers thinking to himself that Conditt had “a lot deeper personality than a lot of people would give him credit for, would stick around to find out.”

Hearing the news of Conditt’s actions and death now, he says, feels “surreal.”

“You never go around in your life thinking, like, this person that I knew, that I ate with, that I talked with is someday going to kill people, and kill himself,” Jensen.

Jensen hasn’t had contact with Conditt in recent years, and says he doesn’t know what would have driven him toward a violent path.

“I think that maybe he was lonely when he died. I think that he might have isolated himself,” he says, “I don’t know why he succumbed to hatred, or the loneliness or the sadness but I suspect that that was what was going on.”

Jensen says he wishes Conditt would have reached out to him to share his struggles and that he could have “just talked to him one time before he went down this path.”

“He’s not a psychopath,” Jensen continues. “Something broke him … this was never a thought that this could be how his life ended.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2018)

Why did the guy in Las Vegas shoot all those people or was that also a fake? Why does Trump kiss Putin's ass like a fawning admirer?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why did the guy in Las Vegas shoot all those people or was that also a fake? Why does Trump kiss Putin's ass like a fawning admirer?


He's just following in the foot steps of his predecessor, you & that hypocritical memory of yours...funny stuff Duck...
Let's go back to 2012 shall we?

_President Obama got caught in private conversation with a hot mic today in Seoul, South Korea, telling outgoing Russian president Dmitry Medvedev that Vladimir Putin should give him more "space" and that "[a]fter my election I have more flexibility."

President Obama: "On all these issues, but particularly missile defense, this, this can be solved but it’s important for him to give me space."

President Medvedev: "Yeah, I understand. I understand your message about space. Space for you…"

President Obama: "This is my last election. After my election I have more flexibility."

President Medvedev: "I understand. I will transmit this information to Vladimir, and I stand with you."

http://www.weeklystandard.com/obama-to-russia-after-my-election-i-have-more-flexibility/article/634473_


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 182333, member: 1707"


Why did the guy in Las Vegas shoot all those people or was that also a fake?
*We do not know who the shooters were....maybe you can enlighten us.*
*Nothing fake about 50 + deaths Meathead !*


Why does Trump kiss Putin's ass like a fawning admirer?
*I haven't seen any MSM pictures of our current President kissing Putin's anything....*
*I have seen MSM pictures of Barry Soetoro aka Barack Hussain Obama*
*bend over and Kiss some major ass.......most likely how he acted in the*
*Chicago Bath Houses while looking for financial support for his Senate run.*



/QUOTE









*Bent over.....*







*Bent over.....*

*




*

*Who knows what he's signaling here......*


*And of course how the Head of the *
*Clinton Crime Network truly felt about him below.....*


*Bill Clinton says Barack Obama must 'kiss my ass' for his support *
* Bill Clinton is so bitter about Barack Obama's victory over his wife Hillary that he has told friends the Democratic nominee will have to beg for his wholehearted support. *


By Tim Shipman in Washington and Philip Sherwell in New York

4:05PM BST 28 Jun 2008


Mr Obama is expected to speak to Mr Clinton for the first time since he won the nomination in the next few days, but campaign insiders say that the former president's future campaign role is a "sticking point" in peace talks with Mrs Clinton's aides.

The Telegraph has learned that the former president's rage is still so great that even loyal allies are shocked by his patronizing attitude to Mr Obama, and believe that he risks damaging his own reputation by his intransigence.

A senior Democrat who worked for Mr Clinton has revealed that he recently told friends Mr Obama could "*kiss my ass*" in return for his support.

A second source said that the former president has kept his distance because he still does not believe Mr Obama can win the election.

Mr Clinton last week issued a tepid statement, through a spokesman, in which he said he "is obviously committed to doing whatever he can and is asked to do to ensure Senator Obama is the next president of the United States ".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

Why do support the darkest areas of the porn industry which enables kidnappings, forced prostitution, torture and the murder of innocent unsuspecting minors?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do support the darkest areas of the porn industry which enables kidnappings, forced prostitution, torture and the murder of innocent unsuspecting minors?


Youʻre a porn industry expert?


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do support the darkest areas of the porn industry which enables kidnappings, forced prostitution, torture and the murder of innocent unsuspecting minors?



*Rat you do have a way of revealing your inner most *
*disgusting subdued wants on a Forum......*

*I do hope this is as far as they EVER go !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

*Double kick......*


----------

